# GX255 up date



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The Msrp for the GX255 series has been posted on the JD web site under build&price

GX255 with 48inch deck $6,099.
GX255 with 54inch deck $6.299.

The GX255 will have a traction assist on it and power assist steetring. The GX255 will also have foot pedal lift like the GT's but the GT's still will not have a traction assist. I don't know if this traction assist will be the same as differential lock. It might be more like the system on the Simplcity broadmoor. The GX 300 series tractor will also have the Traction Assist as well.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Sergeant,
Anything on the new LT line, especially the LT190, i.e pricing.

BTW, I notice you have Kane County, Illinois listed on your profile. I recruited for the army in the early 80's in Dekalb, Illinois, and part of my area included the western portion of Kane County, including Kaneville.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

treed check out The JD web site under build and price for The LT190. BTW I grew up in Dupage county. I bought property in Kane years ago when property taxes and housing prices were cheaper It was all payed off by the time I retired from The Army Now Property taxes and housing prices are Getting as high as Dupage county. Treed BTW what was your MOS Before going on the recruiting trail.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Sergeant,
For some reason I get java script errors when I try to use the build and price function on the deere website. I get these errors in both explorer and netscape as I have both of these on my work computer. I don't know if I ever tried from my home computer, which uses explorer.

MOS. It's been a while since I heard that. My MOS was 12B, Combat Engineer. I've spent 7 years in the Army, the last two as a recruiter, which why I decided to leave the Army. When I got out I was an E6, Staff Sergeant, and I know if I would have re-enlisted, I would have at least been on the E7 list before that enlistment was over. Especially if I was to go back to being a 12B. What MOS did you have?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I was a 11B Infantry . I retiered a Master Sergeant after 21years. I did 2years also on the recruiting trail hated every moment of it. But It was not as bad as my 2years as a Drill Seargeant My younger brother is on his tenth year in service he is over in Afganastan right now. He is also a 11B. I guess Infantry runs in the family. Oh BTW the Msrp for the LT190 is $3,699


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

When I went to recruiting school, I guess I could have gotten out of it if I volunteered for DI school. Several times I was approached for WOFT or OCS, but I didn't bite. I have been out of the service for so long, etsing in 1985, that I often wondered how different the Army is today compare to my tour. When I first went in the cotton fatiques were being phased out, being replaced by the perma press ones. Then in the early 80's those were being phased out by the camos. When I got out the steel pots were next on the hit list. I doubt if I know the latest changes.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *When I went to recruiting school, I guess I could have gotten out of it if I volunteered for DI school. Several times I was approached for WOFT or OCS, but I didn't bite. I have been out of the service for so long, etsing in 1985, that I often wondered how different the Army is today compare to my tour. When I first went in the cotton fatiques were being phased out, being replaced by the perma press ones. Then in the early 80's those were being phased out by the camos. When I got out the steel pots were next on the hit list. I doubt if I know the latest changes. *



Other than new tech type stuff its probably the same. The old green machine is not one to chznge so rapidly. Ispent my early military career (1966 thru 1976 in ther US Army myself also a 11B. 2 tours n RVN. Hated the military so bad initially. Took a short break in service and got in the USAF which I just retired form last Sept for a grand total of 31 years 10 months active duty time. If you want to see change you shuld have seen the USAF. Every time there is a new ACC (formerly TAC) commander etc uniforms policy and everything else in between changed. At one point our dress blue uniforms was changing almost annually. They constantly revamp the command layout. The Army is basically the same. Give me the Army anyday. I often wished I stayed and did my full stint in thre Army and never joined the USAF, as they were a big dissapointment to me in the end with their constant change (for no reason other than someones half cocked idea). When I joined we had OD cottom fatigues, with white name tapes with black letters, soon changed to yellow tapes with black letters then OD tapes with black letters. The new BDU's in use in the USAF same as the Army etc really has no place in the USAF especially for foolks working on the flightline. Too much bulk and excess material to deal with in tight cramped quarters of aircraft. Only good thing I can say about my stay in the USAF is we always had a bed to sleep in and we controlled what came in and went out as far as niceities of life on deployments and rarely if ever did not have hot running water or at least water that ran from a hose or pipe, and a shelter and heat or AC and concrete instead of mud and dirt under our feet.

1st Inf Div 1/4 CAV
11th ACR
199th LIB


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Chipmaker,

11th ACR? I was with the 11th ACR from 1980 to 1982, stationed in Fulda, Germany. I was in the 58th Engineer Company, which was part of the 11th ACR, which was part of V Corps. Went I left the 11th, I went back to the states to Ft. Leonardwood with the 5th Engineer Battalion. When I was with the 11th we still had Gamma Goats, M60 tanks, and M113 APCs. We were phasing in the BDU's, so you would see a mix of the fatigues and the BDU's. The new helmet wasn't yet a reality so we had the old steel pots with the liners.

I agree, the technical advancements probably heavily outweigh the advancements in uniform, but technical advancements allowed for some uniform changes, i.e. the helmets, chemical protective clothing, etc.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry guys thread hijack time again.....
I had to wade in on this one and give you the chair force slant.
I have to give you Army guys a great big pat on the back for what you do or have done. I don't have the intestinal fortitude to live like the Army and Marines do. I like my air conditioning and heat as required. Beds are mandatory, no sleeping on the ground for me! Not to leave the Navy out as well, I couldn’t take a cruise for over 6 months and live in a locker-sized bunk. The food is supposed to be great but not for me!

I just went over 20 years in Uncle Sugars flying club and have to say it is the best branch going! We send our officers out to do the fighting and us enlisted folk stay where it is safer!!

I have grown to like going home to my house, wife and son on a regular basis. If I were to suggest a branch of service to someone I would still say AF. The way we are treated, and education benefits speak for themselves. 

Now that being said I would recommend to a young person to go to college and get a degree of some sort, something that you can use. Or go to a trade school and learn something like plumbing or electrical work. The trades are always going to be around and the money is good. The work and hours are not fun all the time but it will pay well. 

Enough ranting, air superiority is great but you still have to have some poor sap to hold the area after the bombers and fighters knock the snot out of them!!!

Thanks to all the folks that have served or are still serving this fine country, with out them we wouldn’t have what we do today! 

Like John Deere L-130’s


(Insert the Air Force Song here!)

:usa: :usa:


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

treed Oh no civilians in uniform = (USAF). Well unfornetly I Had to still be there when the Army went to everyone wearing a Black beret. I served 6 of my 21+ years in the Army as a 18B also and never liked wearing that Green beret Because when it rains you get rain in the Face. Well of coarse treed they went to the kevlar fritz helmet and Went from the M16A1 to the M16A2 now since about 1999 the Army has been using the M4 carbine which is a smaller version of the M16A2. And now they use Body armour that double as a flack vest and will stop multiple 7.62 rounds. I tell you its like wearing a toliet Because of the weight of the porcelen plate in the vest and the groin protecter may protect you from damage down there but it cause more pain that it worth because it flops back and forth when you running with it on and of coarse there is also the Battle force 2000 crap so the General in the rear can see where every soldier is on the Battle field Friendly forces show up as green and enemy show up as red But if your transponders battery goes out you will show up as red and probly get shot by your own men. They replaced the M-60 machine gun with the 240B machine gun Basicly its a M-60 that is 4pounds hevier that the M-60 the 240B weights 27pounds the m-60 weights is 23pounds Basicly the Army is to dependent on Batteries to suit me That is one of the reason I decided not to stay for the full thirty I wish the Army stayed with the 45cal instead of the 9mm pistol Gas masks have improved greatly you can change the filter with out taking the mask off. I still don't trust the chemical suits the Army has. I was able to even complete a college degree in the Army and so has my younger brother who I did try to get him to join Air force. But he wouldn't listen to me. He had to be a Airborne Ranger. And I have a feeling my Children are both going to one day join the Army like the old man did But I don,t have to worry at least for seven more years. I honestly hope myself and my younger brother are the Last in the line of 8 generation line of professional soldiers. I just hope my younger brother makes it home in one peice this time around I hope he learned to duck this time around and not put his rear end in the air again like last time. As Bob hope said thanks for the memories. It's nice to find some people from the military that share my interest in tractors. My Battalion Sergeant Major use to think I was a little nuts because of all the tractors I use to have around my house when I was in the ArmyThat I restored and sold.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, Sergeant, for the updates in some of the equipment. I was wondering about what changes where made in the basic weaponary. When I was in, there were rumors of the 45 being replaced by the 9mm, but it didn't happen in my time. We also knew about the kelvar helmets, but they were still in the test phase. They were also testing new brown boots, but cancelled that change because their tests show they weren't holding up well to some conditions. So we kept the black boots. What is the basic boot now? The M1 Abrams were just coming to some units, but the old M60 series tank was still the number one tank. We knew that the M2 and M3 were also coming, but we still have the M113 APCs. We still had the old Gamma Goats when I was with the 11th ACR. That was one piece of equipment that should have stayed on the drawing board. Many problems with that design. We had the M60 machine gun, the 50 cal machine gun for the APCs, and M203 grenade launchers.
Thanks, again, for the updates. I'm still highly interested in the military, especially since the company I work for now is in the defense industry.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

As of right now the U.S. Army is still using Black leather boots. I know they are looking at going to a Boot made with systhetic material that will look similar to a jungle boot but you will be able to wear all year round. The USMC went to a Brown boot that is similar to a desert boot That you will not have to shine and There BDU patter of camoflage is computer generated looks like a bunch of dots when you look closely at it but from a Good distance away the uniform really blends into the Background. I no before I letf the Army last year The Army was looking at using the newer computer generated designed BDU uniform Oh yes the Infantry also has Intermediate Infantry now that use wheeled armoured vehicals one problem the vehical they came out with for them will not fit on a C-130 Because they are to tall. So now you have Light,Itermediate and Mechanize Infantry. The Army is still using the browning 50 cal. The M1 Abrams is mow the M1A3 Abrams they are now on there third update of the Abrams. They are of coarse using the Bradly fighting vehical and still using M113's. One of My lasignments at one time was to test non leathel weapons for the Army. Things like sponge grenades that are fired from a M203


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

If you are interested give these sites a look. They have quita bit of good information and lots of pictures. 

http://www.army.mil/

http://www.af.mil

They also have quite a few links to other sites you might be interested in as well.:zoomin:


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

I also had a Iseki 1500, and had terrible time getting any parts. Had it about four years and sold it... Now I have a great NH TC30 4x4. Love it!


----------

